# Can't get verbose boot (issue perhaps with Grub2?)

## micko

I got a new motherboard with EFI capability recently. It had some issues on Grub and legacy mode boot so I modernized my partitions, boot mode and boot manager to GPT, EFI and Grub2. I didn't even notice my boot process had changed into silent before I needed to read the output. That was when I tried Systemd.

For some reason I can't get my system to boot with Systemd. I've followed http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd but boot always freezes right after Grub tries to load kernel. I wanted to read kernels output but I really can't get it visible.

I'm triple booting with Ubuntu (13.04) and Win7 and Ubuntu handles Grub2 configs. I tested whether that was the issue by booting from Gentoo's Grub2, but no change. Also I was able to change Ubuntu's boot to verbose and there I see printk output. I'm guessing the problem is with Gentoo's entry in Grub2 (manually written in Ubuntu's 40_custom) or my kernel config.

Here's grub.cfg http://pastebin.com/vDvnV3MV

and kernel (gentoo-sources-3.10.9) config http://pastebin.com/BgJyy3G6 (this is a long paste but if someone knows a keyword to search on...

I've tried several combinations of "verbose" "debug" and different loglevels but still can't get any printk on screen. Menuentry I'm using is "Gentoo - uusin".

----------

## micko

I made a new kernel with Genkernel and this time I got printk on screen. So it seems I have something wrong with my manually configured kernel. Perhaps I'll do a diff of my config and genkernel's config and check what the differences make one by one...

----------

